# Question About Freezing Drawn Comb Frames



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Clean and with no brood-related contamination honey frames present very low interest to the moths anyway.
If anything, this is dark combs that are in danger.

If have space - keep in freezer.
If have no space, just spread out as much as possible in the garage and don't worry too much.
The more light and air are present, the less likely moth will infest into them.

Heck, I store my spare combs outside, directly in the morning sun and don't worry of them.
I also keep some combs in closed plastic bags and inside a large plastic tote - I simply know there are no moths inside and they can not get in from the outside. You can do the same.

Keeping the combs in the darkness and tight spaces (accessible to the moths) what creates the most moths problem.
Either stop all access to the combs OR keep them completely in the open.


----------

